# iPad Camera Connection Accessory Now Available!



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Just checked the Apple site and the camera connection accessory is now available for pre-order. Shipping date is late April. Just give Apple a call at their 800 number and have them add it to your iPad order to save on the extra shipping cost ($4).


Quoted from the Apple site:
"With the iPad Camera Connection Kit, it's incredibly easy to download photos from your digital camera to your iPad so you can view them on the gorgeous iPad display and share them with family and friends.

The kit includes two connectors, each with a different interface:

    * The Camera Connector features a USB interface. Just plug it into the dock connector port on your iPad, then attach your digital camera or iPhone using a USB cable (not included).
    * Use the SD Card Reader to import photos directly from your camera's SD card. Connect it to your iPad, then insert your digital camera's SD card into the slot.

After you make the connection, your iPad automatically opens the Photos app, which lets you choose which pictures to import, then organizes the selected photos into albums. When you sync iPad to your PC or Mac, the photos on your iPad are added to your computer's photo library.

iPad and the Camera Connection Kit support standard photo formats, including JPEG and RAW."

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As I mentioned in another thread, I followed Eeyore's advice here and added the camera connection kit!

Thanks, Eeyore!

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats Betsy!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ordering accessories gives me something to do while I wait....

Betsy


----------

